# Syked1 Stuff for sale



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I didnt want to make a new seperate topic for this shit, nor flood the classifieds but fux it i need to dump some stuff and need the exposure...

West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them

ill make a deal of $390 till the end of the month or the next 2 weeks
* shipped* for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...



















































































































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider 

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" - can also make more parts to go with the set


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Also got these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping in 1/8" steel raw - $45 in 3/16"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

almost Complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)

add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75

(will be freshly cut for you upon purchase - not already pre-cut)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: of course also 

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 60.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $130 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bought these from an old member of our local LUX Deville on here

would only sell em if the price is right about $500 for it all as is + shipping
or $250 $250 frame and parts

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Devile fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

air cylinders

2" or 3" stroke models

$22 each via paypal with the fees shipped

$36 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $350 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" stroke left - $175 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Laser cut stuff:

Bike Club Plaques - Cad design + $25:

$75 raw steel 

+ $125 engraving and pre-plating polish

+ $60 Chrome basic nickel/chrome (no copper-for the engraving to not get plugged) or $80 for even better chrome with pre-polish



= $285/$305 for 1 badass plaque all finished engraved

$160 chromed basic chrome but no engraving or 
$180 with better show chrome and polishing

discounts on multiples 3x and up


Pendants - very intricate or lots of lettering where possible + $25 in 1/8" Stainless: 

$70 each stainless polished mirror finish

1/8" Regular Steel Raw

$45

chromed $70

discounts on multiples


Car license plates - Cad with very intricate or lots of lettering + $25 in 1/8" stainless: Single layer base plate + 1 or 2 smaller rows of lettering as a double layer

1x = $ 65 Each
3x = $ 45 Each
5x = $ 40 Each
10x = $ 35 Each
50x = $ 30 Each
100x = $ 27 Each


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18654580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



would any1 be interested in just the rim trims? ihave some1 who would be interested in the rest, ideally i dont wanns split the parts up, but maybe ill do the sissybar and forks together and the rim trim apart...

i need $390-400 for the complete set shipped as one kit

or only if i can get 2 confirmed orders ill split it

trims =$200 shipped

forks and sissybar=$200 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18654580
> *I didnt want to make a new seperate topic for this shit, nor flood the classifieds but fux it i need to dump some stuff and need the exposure...
> 
> West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:16 PM~18654659
> *almost Complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)
> 
> add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit for sale shit for sale lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18654580
> *I didnt want to make a new seperate topic for this shit, nor flood the classifieds but fux it i need to dump some stuff and need the exposure...
> 
> West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them
> ...





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:16 PM~18654659
> *almost Complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)
> 
> add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75
> ...





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:18 PM~18654668
> *crown
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 07:43 PM~18696583
> *ttt
> *



how much for the cont kit?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Sep 29 2010, 10:55 PM~18696700
> *how much for the cont kit?
> *


what conti-kit ? sorry if you mean the one thats part of the set, id rather only sell the set whole for obvious reasons, if not i can make you a design for one for about $150 for the small 4 bars and the centre rim mount piece


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18696726
> *what conti-kit ? sorry if you mean the one thats part of the set, id rather only sell the set whole for obvious reasons, if not i can make you a design for one for about $150 for the small 4 bars and the centre rim mount piece
> *




the one in your cads?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Sep 29 2010, 11:06 PM~18696807
> *the one in your cads?
> *


like i said its part of that whole set, that i would rather sell as a whole set to some1 as apposed to selling bits and parts, so they can keep it exclusive and a 1-off thing

whole kit is $600 and free shipping up to $40 for whats there add $75 for handlebar cad and the 2 plates cut no assembly


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 08:20 PM~18696965
> *like i said its part of that whole set, that i would rather sell as a whole set to some1 as apposed to selling bits and parts, so they can keep it exclusive and a 1-off thing
> 
> whole kit is $600 and free shipping up to $40 for whats there add $75 for handlebar cad and the 2 plates cut no assembly
> *



oh i thought u got confused with west 13 parts

ill pm you


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump, all that shit atill for sale folks, hurry up an buy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt..............ttt...........      
sick twisted parts....i remember that bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool yeah they are nice, need to be stripped of the paint now, and a bit of clean up on the welds, but really nice


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18654580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



would any1 be interested in just the rim trims? ihave some1 who would be interested in the rest, ideally i dont wanns split the parts up, but maybe ill do the sissybar and forks together and the rim trim apart...

i need $390-400 for the complete set shipped as one kit

or only if i can get 2 confirmed orders ill split it

trims =$240 shipped

forks and sissybar=$200 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18654580
> *I didnt want to make a new seperate topic for this shit, nor flood the classifieds but fux it i need to dump some stuff and need the exposure...
> 
> West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them
> ...





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:16 PM~18654659
> *almost Complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)
> 
> add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75
> ...





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:18 PM~18654668
> *crown
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

this stuff is still for sale guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

all this stuff still for sale, or if some1 wants west_13 rim trim i can sell it apart from the forks and sissybar, cause some1 will take then without the trims


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2010, 05:01 PM~18744573
> *all this stuff still for sale, or if some1 wants west_13 rim trim i can sell it apart from the forks and sissybar, cause some1 will take then without the trims
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2010, 05:09 PM~18744639
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro Im gonna get at you when I get back from Vegas


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2010, 01:08 PM~18723739
> *would any1 be interested in just the rim trims from the west_13 set? ihave some1 who would be interested in the rest, ideally i dont wanns split the parts up, but maybe ill do the sissybar and forks together and the rim trim apart...
> 
> Wets_13 parts for sale
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in almost 2 months so its sale time

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider 

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" - can also make more parts to go with the set


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

do u have ext crowns?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 5 2010, 11:18 PM~18746197
> *do u have ext crowns?
> *


i got 2 simiar designs kinda cloudy look ready cadded


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 5 2010, 08:18 PM~18746197
> *do u have ext crowns?
> *


got cylinder in today,THX 
:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 5 2010, 11:21 PM~18746247
> *got cylinder in today,THX
> :thumbsup:
> *


now can you fix yr feedback on ebay that you marked me a negative and shit


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2010, 08:26 PM~18746317
> *now can you fix yr feedback on ebay that you marked me a negative and shit
> *


WRONG 1 BRA,NEVA COMMENTED ON EBAY B4


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18746372
> *WRONG 1 BRA,NEVA COMMENTED ON EBAY B4
> *


so then " 4206elena2010" from KY, USA isnt you? sorry dude, that chick or her guy is a dick, didnt wait the full 15-21 days to receive his shit and marked me a negative and shit


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 5 2010, 09:01 PM~18746766
> *so then " 4206elena2010" from KY, USA isnt you? sorry dude, that chick or her guy is a dick, didnt wait the full 15-21 days to receive his shit and marked me a negative and shit
> *


nah thats not me  srry bout them tho! :happysad: as far as product tho :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 6 2010, 03:05 AM~18748265
> *nah thats not me  srry bout them tho! :happysad: as far as product tho :thumbsup:
> *


ok cool thx partner a big :thumbsup: to you too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

gotne mo parts ta start air cylinder?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no i just have the cylinders


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them

ill make a deal of $390 for the next 2 weeks
* shipped* for an awsome kit of parts and i can make you others to match...



































57f100 is AWOL from here, and hasn't been around in over 2 months so its sale time

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider 

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" - can also make more parts to go with the set


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]
[/quote]


Almost complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)

add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75

(will be freshly cut for you upon purchase - not already pre-cut)









[/quote]

crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Come and see whats up for sale, like you all didnt know


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18772697
> *West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them
> 
> ill make a deal of $390 for the next 2 weeks
> ...



if you still have these next Friday I will take the complete set bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you sir would be a savior if you did homie :biggrin: :biggrin:
tell you what ill hold em for you if yr serious


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2010, 08:06 AM~18798828
> *you sir would be a savior if you did homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> tell you what ill hold em for you if yr serious
> *



very serious homie 

next Friday homie not this Friday just so we clear :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no probs


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 13 2010, 01:54 PM~18799666
> *no probs
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
THAT,S SOME GREAT NEWS BRO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> West_13 parts sale Pending next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar








[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Flakey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

stuff is still for sale guys

57F100

26" Spider web forks
Spider Steering wheel

$190 shipped

Full set of parts i designed minus handle bars $600 with $40 of shipping included - add handlebar plates for an extra 

2 different cloud shaped crowns $35 in 1/8" - $40 in 3/16" or extended


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design 
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider 

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" - can also make more parts to go with the set


































Almost complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)

add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75

(will be freshly cut for you upon purchase - not already pre-cut)









[/quote]

crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar









these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 in 1/8" RAW - $40 in 3/16" or extended + shipping


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175 - $ 90 for just the plates, you find the rest/recycle
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

hey syked1!,chec out ky chapter u mite like got pic's up  ttt!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt all this shit is still for sale locs come help a bro out and buy some badass shit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

waiting to hear back from CE707 if he wants the west_13 wheel trims, and EC rolo is gonna take the rest of west 13 parts  hope it all works out thx buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice Work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

still got a ton of stuff here guys for sale, the 26" spider forks and steering, crown designs i can cut


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2010, 06:28 PM~18853321
> *$190 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> ...


Almost complete set of 20" parts designed by me & the Cut Parts for $ 600 and free shipping up to $40 buyer pays only the extra beyond (and any duties or taxes that may be asked for by customs but ill call them steel artwork witha low value so it wont get much if any charges)

add handlebar cad and 2 un-assembled plates for an additional $75

(will be freshly cut for you upon purchase - not already pre-cut)











crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar









these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 in 1/8" RAW - $40 in 3/16" or extended + shipping


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for sale for sale for sale


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttnft witcha bra! wut'z hood witcha? got that cylinder wrkin good lomie :biggrin: i would post pic's but my fukkin camera broke  .but n e way if u want pm me ur box#(phone) and u can post fa me  but ne way just stoppin by ta letcha kno i got my car bac :biggrin: been busy on it..........bent a cylinder 2day bac   waittin on the othas ta come n e day now,,stay low bra ima hitcha later :thumbsup:ttt!ttt!ttt!ttt!ttt!ttt!ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

glad to hear you got it up and running  my msn is [email protected] if you want me to upload the pix tonight


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2010, 05:05 AM~19041040
> *glad to hear you got it up and running  my msn is [email protected] if you want me to upload the pix tonight
> *


kooo ttmft!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt all this shite is still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sale sale sale sale sale sale sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> $190 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider
> ...


crown









pedals









steering









forks









fender brace









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









axle bolt covers/knock-offs









conti-kit









sissybar









these 2 very similar crown Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 in 1/8" RAW - $40 in 3/16" or extended + shipping


















[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR CUSTOM FORKS MADE FOR A 20".?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$90 
+ shipping


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Syked1's Cad design and Laser cutting

Raw Steel / NO Set-Up Fee / NO Design Fee with cut part (unless very intricate or lots of lettering + $25)

12" parts take off $ 5 a part per list price as mentioned except pedals

16" and 20" all the same prices

26" a slight bit more due to bigger parts sizes where applicable

Bike Parts:

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 175(basic round 1" centre bar and basic round non-standard or square or non-machined grip bars - if exact grip sized bars required add $25 for machining services) 
2x 3/16" Handlebars Plates $ 90 for just the 2 plates, you find the rest/recycle/asmbl
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 for 12" - $ 90 for 16" & 20" - $ 100 for 26"
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75 for 12" - $ 80 16" and 20" - $ 90 for a 26"
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 50
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 90 - 3/4" $100
1x 1/8" Sprocket for a 20" (36 teeth): $ 40 - 46 teeth for 26" $ 50
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 40 - 3/16" thick or extended $ 50
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 80 for 4x - $ 95 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $ 70.00 / pair
4x 14 Gauge Rim Trim: $175 / 2 pairs
2x 1/8" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 70 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 60 / pair
2x 1/16" Regular Steel mirrors with welded mount arm & threads: $ 50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $ 200 or
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $ 240 or
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $ 260 
1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $ 140

Shipping extra


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2010, 06:31 PM~19155803
> *$90
> + shipping
> *


I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP REAL SOON.
:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool im always around or just pm me and ill reply same day


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

any1 want to take just west_13 forks and sissybar? some1 else might take the rim trims ?

i dont want to split them, but if i can get 2 people to agree to take the rim trim and fork/sissy combos ill do it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump any takers


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 05:07 PM~18654580
> *I didnt want to make a new seperate topic for this shit, nor flood the classifieds but fux it i need to dump some stuff and need the exposure...
> 
> West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

THX BRO, YA IF SOME1 WILL TAKE THE SISSYBAR AND FORKS, THOMAS WILL TAKE THE RIM TRIMS, LET ME KNOW IF ANY12 IS INTERESTED AND ILL SPLIT THE KIT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how much 4 forks and sisssy bar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

if i can get 2 confirmed orders ill split it

trims =$220 shipped - for thomas67442... if some1 will take the rest










forks and sissybar=$220 shipped - if some1 will take only these


















and i can make more parts to suite and compliment the sissybar and forks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" - can also make more parts to go with the set


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 05:07 PM~18654580
> *I didnt want to make a new seperate topic for this shit, nor flood the classifieds but fux it i need to dump some stuff and need the exposure...
> 
> West_13 parts for sale, come on guys ill make you more parts to match for a really good price to who ever buys them
> ...


how long are the sissi bar n forks n they for a 20 inch rite


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup they are for a 20"  - sissybar holes are 12-1/2" apart looks like


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

west_13 parts are pending sales


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2010, 12:32 PM~19367700
> *yup they are for a 20"  - sissybar holes are 12-1/2" apart looks like
> *


koo i just wanted to make sure they long enough kuz i got a birdcage seat post on ma bike so the seat is kinda high


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok, i dunno but it should fit :dunno: you could probably drill another hole above it if really needed


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 20 2010, 11:21 AM~19375187
> *ok, i dunno but it should fit :dunno: you could probably drill another hole above it if really needed
> *


yea ill just drill another hole if i have to i just wanted to make sure they were for a 20 inch bike


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir indeed


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

west_13 rim trims sold to thomas - thx buddy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2010, 02:57 PM~19412192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U TOO BROTHER


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


Complete set of cads designed by me for fun, for sale... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping - Add just the the handlebar plates in 3/16" for an additional $80


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Gonna have for sale later a custom 20" girls frame that i made today... 

It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a forged steel panel in place, also added part of the panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - pics to come as i am still finishing the frame as we speak

$200 raw as is comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

frames almost done, taking pix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2010, 12:14 AM~19463733
> *
> 
> 
> ...




no joke.......i would put the other piece on..... :wow: :wow: :wow: 
clip the chain off........and prime it.....

that shit would be sold in a sec. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
i would even probly :biggrin: 

nice tho........good luck on the sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah i aint finished i have to go buy another of those forged steel panels to make the front double wide like the part already welded to the seatpost otherwise it would have been ready to strip the paint


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

would be a perfect rat bike and its a bit higher in the seat area so good for a bit taller chicks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you still got the west13 sissy bar and forks??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 12 2011, 04:03 AM~19572879
> *Do you still got the west13 sissy bar and forks??
> *


yes but i promised them to some1 but if they fall thru you can jump in line 

1. brownie_602
2. Lincolnsal
3. youngwicks


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2011, 05:35 AM~19573230
> *yes but i promised them to some1 but if they fall thru you can jump in line
> 
> 1. brownie_602
> ...


i should have the cash soon n some extra cash to get some matchin handle bars made too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 12 2011, 03:58 PM~19575856
> *i should have the cash soon n some extra cash to get some matchin handle bars made too
> *


ok kool sounds good


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 09:09 PM~19461252
> *57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $190 shipped to you in the USA...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


HI BUDDY !!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

57f100 cut parts up for sale:

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

Parts are still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" of the steering - I can also make additional parts to match these themes


































those parts are boxed already just needs a home and ill ship em the same day

i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]

also 

Complete set of cads designed by me for fun, for sale... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping - Add just the the handlebar plates in 3/16" for an additional $80


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 11:14 PM~19463733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a ugly frame;ican make this for 75 ill do this he wants 2 much dam $$$$$$$$$


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Jan 31 2011, 12:48 PM~19744960
> *dam thats a ugly frame;ican make this for 75 ill do this he wants 2 much dam $$$$$$$$$
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2011, 01:22 PM~19746144
> *hey goof get a life ans stopo fuckin aROUND
> *


spell check and,stop stay in school :cheesy: 

andbody 75 and ill do the same shyt he did :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Jan 31 2011, 04:03 PM~19746422
> *spell check and,stop stay in school :cheesy:
> 
> andbody 75 and ill do the same shyt he did :wow:
> *


ill sure try captain


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Jan 31 2011, 01:03 PM~19746422
> *spell check and,stop stay in school :cheesy:
> 
> andbody 75 and ill do the same shyt he did :wow:
> *


 :guns: cool then lets see some pics? at least he's doing it :guns:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$+Jan 31 2011, 09:48 AM~19744960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dawg wats up with all this hating??


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Jan 31 2011, 06:28 PM~19748811
> *:guns: cool then lets see some pics? at least he's doing it  :guns:
> *


post them when ifinish b


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Jan 31 2011, 08:48 AM~19744960
> *dam thats a ugly frame;ican make this for 75 ill do this he wants 2 much dam $$$$$$$$$
> *


Dang homie no need to hate. if u dont like it den dont buy it. its as simple as dat dont try to knock da homie's hustle :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2011, 03:11 PM~19674211
> *57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $190 shipped to you in the USA...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 08:25 PM~18654715
> *bought these from an old member of our local LUX Deville on here
> 
> want to sell them for  $250 frame and $250 parts
> ...



Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping























> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19295835
> *forks and sissybar=$220 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 12 2010, 08:50 PM~19309788
> *57f100 cut parts up for sale:
> 
> $190 shipped to you in the USA...
> ...





> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2010, 01:20 PM~19342817
> *Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... $600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt i need this stuff gone boys, come take it off my hands


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt still all for sale homies


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design
normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 



































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 

$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Devile fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















forks and sissybar= $220 shipped 


















and i can make more parts to suite if you like


i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

come on guys, wheres them cats that said they would buy the west_13 shit? brownie? lincolnsal? the rest of yall who wanted it? 

its all still here for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2011, 08:35 AM~19573230
> *yes but i promised them to some1 but if they fall thru you can jump in line
> 
> 1. brownie_602
> ...



where yall at guys???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt all this shit still for sale guys, come buy it up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2011, 08:02 PM~20037375
> *$190 shipped to you in the USA...
> 
> 26" forks - Web design
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2011, 08:04 PM~20037392
> *need these gone
> 
> want to sell them for  $250 frame and $250 parts
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i really need to move all this stuff guys, come take a look


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt need to get rid of alll this shit guys... prices above


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 

































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 


$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Devile fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















forks and sissybar= $220 shipped 



















and i can make more parts to suite if you like
i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have for sale a custom 20" girls frame that i made... 

It was a folding bike that i cut out the folding unit and the rest of the in between bar and added a forged steel panel in place, also added part of the panel as skirts, and yes chain should pass with no problem as the skirt sits with its lower edge outside of the frame  - pics to come as i am still finishing the frame as we speak

$175 comes with both sets of cups and should fit standard bearings and 1 pc crank


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave: Hey Syked 

Cool Thread :wow: Love wut u got going on ova here! :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2011, 11:03 AM~20050703
> *come on guys, wheres them cats that said they would buy the west_13 shit? brownie? lincolnsal? the rest of yall who wanted it?
> 
> its all still here for sale
> *


i woulda got them but had to pay a $400 court bill :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY+Apr 28 2011, 03:00 PM~20440245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sweat bro i kno how that goes


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2011, 07:41 AM~20446681
> *thx
> no sweat bro i kno how that goes
> *


n i still gota pay a $120 ticket frm december for not having a drivers license n head lights


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt all this shit is still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 weeks of canadian postal workers being on strike has ended, time to get some shit sold now that they are back on the road lol 


$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 

































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 


$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts OBO

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















forks and sissybar= $220 shipped 



















and i can make more parts to suite if you like
i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

homie.....were's my shit at.....it's been 2 1/2 months since iv sent u that mo..u havent got back to me in personal messages...what's up???and in one u said u sent me a pic of the ''g''.....u did but it was on cad.

u never sent the real on of it made???

fuck that strike mail shit.....thas bad for business.....

homie get back to me:dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

almost a year bro... whats up with my parts? if not refund my money!!!!!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> :drama:


funny I remember this ***** talking all that shit bout that lil kid west13 burning him now hes doing the same shit!!!!!!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

gud thing didnt do buisnes with him sorry for u lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

does anyone know how to get ahold of this dude


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

someone on here has got to have a number for this guy...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Fuck Deville's bike had a hard time!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

???????????????????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Clearing all this bad stuff this weekend during our club meeting...Will keep you all posted...Jason is a good guy but has been having some personal issues...Sorry about you guys waiting but I will take care of it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

HNIC custom G has been shipped a week ago now, just have to get EC rolo stuff cut.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

So everyone can see i aint no BS...

Rolly, let me be the first to appologies to you for taking so long to get this all sorted out. I have a real full time job, no internet at home since 3 months now, i just gone thru a seperation, new work conditions, new housing, and absolutly no time after work when i finish at a decent hour to have 2 minutes for myself. i am getting your parts cut in 2 weeks pending your accepting the forks file, at which time i will be in contact with you. This is no BS, i truely have not had any time to do anything but work, and house chores, and again i want to appologies for the delay. When the parts are cut i will send you picturess of the cut parts so you can see the progress.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

And still need to sell all those extrA PARTS THAT ARE JUST SITTING HERE un touched


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> So everyone can see i aint no BS...
> 
> Rolly, let me be the first to appologies to you for taking so long to get this all sorted out. I have a real full time job, no internet at home since 3 months now, i just gone thru a seperation, new work conditions, new housing, and absolutly no time after work when i finish at a decent hour to have 2 minutes for myself. i am getting your parts cut in 2 weeks pending your accepting the forks file, at which time i will be in contact with you. This is no BS, i truely have not had any time to do anything but work, and house chores, and again i want to appologies for the delay. When the parts are cut i will send you picturess of the cut parts so you can see the progress.


 thats all I was asking for was some communication thx bro never any hard feelings here I am very easy to deal with I just like to know whats going on..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

any 16 nch parts ??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

furby714 said:


> any 16 nch parts ??


no only a set of 20 forks and sissybar(parts made for west-13) or a set of 26 inch forks and steering(SPIDER WEB DESIGN)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thats all I was asking for was some communication thx bro never any hard feelings here I am very easy to deal with I just like to know whats going on..


i got 2 fork designs for you to check out tomorrow i have to bring the file to work to email it to you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> i got 2 fork designs for you to check out tomorrow i have to bring the file to work to email it to you


cool email it to me [email protected] or just pm me either way


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

syked1 said:


> So everyone can see i aint no BS...
> 
> Rolly, let me be the first to appologies to you for taking so long to get this all sorted out. I have a real full time job, no internet at home since 3 months now, i just gone thru a seperation, new work conditions, new housing, and absolutly no time after work when i finish at a decent hour to have 2 minutes for myself. i am getting your parts cut in 2 weeks pending your accepting the forks file, at which time i will be in contact with you. This is no BS, i truely have not had any time to do anything but work, and house chores, and again i want to appologies for the delay. When the parts are cut i will send you picturess of the cut parts so you can see the progress.


 i 
kno how it is wit no pc lol and that separation shit:biggrin: and tryna keep n'z meetin. but shit homie long tyme no hea from keep doin ya thang 1 and besta luc to ya bruh!!!! fresh outta jail taday bruh,fkin 5000 dolla bond!!!!!!fk me runnin!!!.now gotta slow dwn on shit cars,bikes ect,no tyme ta really do wut i like and stay on it,or shits takin tyme from it and i hate it.but do ya thang bruh and hold on stay strong peace ttmft!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

elca on ten switch said:


> i
> kno how it is wit no pc lol and that separation shit:biggrin: and tryna keep n'z meetin. but shit homie long tyme no hea from keep doin ya thang 1 and besta luc to ya bruh!!!! fresh outta jail taday bruh,fkin 5000 dolla bond!!!!!!fk me runnin!!!.now gotta slow dwn on shit cars,bikes ect,no tyme ta really do wut i like and stay on it,or shits takin tyme from it and i hate it.but do ya thang bruh and hold on stay strong peace ttmft!!!!!!!


thanks homie


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

how much da 20 nch parts


syked1 said:


> no only a set of 20 forks and sissybar(parts made for west-13) or a set of 26 inch forks and steering(SPIDER WEB DESIGN)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

can do the set for $230 shipped, and if you want, i might be adding some engraving to the sissybars, if i do this week ill let you know, it will only add $50 to it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

What's up with the fork designs?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

emailin them today, i have to change them, lettering only doesnt work for the left side fork, so i have to add the lettering to a shape first, so when its mirrored it doesnt look stupid. ill show you the first 3 ideas i had in a few im uploadin them to photobucket


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

syked1 said:


>


 wow nice work big bro that kick ass !!!! 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


>


Looks good bro but I was thinking the same thing how you going to make it look good on the left side...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Looks good bro but I was thinking the same thing how you going to make it look good on the left side...


exactly, so i have to embed it into a shape that can be mirrored with out looking weird. im looking into landmarks like the bay bridge or other SF landmarks i could use as the background to put the lettering into


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> exactly, so i have to embed it into a shape that can be mirrored with out looking weird. im looking into landmarks like the bay bridge or other SF landmarks i could use as the background to put the lettering into


the bay bridge would be sick bro....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> the bay bridge would be sick bro....


thats what i thought and i am gonna dig for some nice pics tomorrow and try to make it fit together


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok bro, i got the idea and design im tracing at homein autocad, ill bring it to work tomorrow. looks sick. bridge main background, SAN and Fransisco as a double layers mounted to the bridge


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## joemoney (Feb 22, 2012)

hey hey wasup jason!!!!! how your alternator is going!?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

goin good thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 

































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 


$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts OBO

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

stuff for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone ASAP

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts Or best offer

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $100

Sissybar: $80 + engraving $100 + $80 polishing to re-do engraving = $260


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

syked1 said:


> forks $100
> 
> Sissybar: $80 + engraving $100 + $80 polishing to re-do engraving = $260




So how Much Sissy Bar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sissybar would be $260 but engraved clean on both sides. my machine fucked up and did a double engraving on 1 side of each sissybar plate, unfortunitly its the same side on both panels so i have to buff both them clean and re-start 1 side of each panel. the other sides are super clean


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

syked1 said:


> sissybar would be $260 but engraved clean on both sides. my machine fucked up and did a double engraving on 1 side of each sissybar plate, unfortunitly its the same side on both panels so i have to buff both them clean and re-start 1 side of each panel. the other sides are super clean



Oh Alright


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i could maybe go down to $240 and thats shipped to you from canada to you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey bro, are the parts chromed at finish, or do we need to find a chromer?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

what do you mean bro? if you want custom cut parts you find yr own chromer, if you want the parts listed above, they are raw and need chrome too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt tons of shit for sale and good prices


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump mad stock for sale, if you see something make me an offer, no reasonable offer refused


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 

































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 


$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts OBO

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $90

Sissybar: $80 + engraving $100 + $80 polishing to re-do engraving = $260


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tons of stuff for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt mad sh_t for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt mad stuf for sale, all prices OBO so hit me up with an offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt make me an offer i cant refuse, i need to clear this stuff out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 

































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 


$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts OBO

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shit for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $90

Sissybar: $80 + engraving $100 + $80 polishing to re-do engraving = $260


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

How Much Are Them Spider Forks N Wheel?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

How much for the white twisted and caged sissy bar with the spears?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> How Much Are Them Spider Forks N Wheel?


$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Justin-Az said:


> How much for the white twisted and caged sissy bar with the spears?


i want to sell all those parts together

$250 for the frame and $250 for all the white parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump, make me some offers guys, ill accept anything decent, i got a ton of shit to sell.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I need a couple of sprockets for my sons' bikes. What is usual turn around time


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a couple of weeks depending on design time


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

u can email me at [email protected] if you have ideas or sketchs or whatnot


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

u got any more cylinders


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes i still have tons of 2" and 3 " single action ones $20 each shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

AZKLIQUER said:


> I need a couple of sprockets for my sons' bikes. What is usual turn around time


hey bro are you fernando?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok ill have a design for you too look at in a day or 2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles" 

































Complete set of cads designed for fun, for sale or i may keep them if no1 buys them... 


$600 for complete cut set of whats there and ill pay up to $40 of the shipping.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts OBO

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Stuff for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $90

Sissybar: $80 + engraving $100 + $80 polishing to re-do engraving = $260


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

AZKLIQUER said:


> I need a couple of sprockets for my sons' bikes. What is usual turn around time


wasup bro i emailed you 2 design ideas yesturday


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

all sorts of stuff for sale, hit me up, give me a reasonable offer, I might just accept it. tons of shit to sell


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Stuff for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200 or best offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts Or Best Offer

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200 or best offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts Or Best Offer

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $90

Sissybar: $80 + engraving $100 + $80 polishing to re-do engraving = $260 for just the sissybar + shipping or $390 for both fork and sissybar shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$660 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping. normally $710 all together

normal prices and what you get:

forks - 90
choice of sissybar style - 80
pedals - 90
fender braces - 140
crown - 40
conti-kit - 4 braces plus wheel holder - 140
knock-offs - 80 for 4
steering - 50


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I got a ton of stuff for sle, hitme up and make me an offer.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

syked1 said:


> Bump


I'm looking for 26 in fork bars for my stretch cruiser done handlebars too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok pm me what yr looking for


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone talked to this guy lately?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya bro its going out tomorrow


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

syked1 said:


> ya bro its going out tomorrow


Can I get some fender braces bro I remember we talked about it a while ago


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

syked1 said:


> ya bro its going out tomorrow


Whats up man now its been 2 weeks since i payed u if ur not gonna send it just send back the cash no biggie just tired of waiting for a no reply


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

eemail sent with photo of enveloppe going ou tby regular mail takes around a wek to arrive


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$250 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$200 or best offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts Or Best Offer

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$35 raw + shipping




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]m


----------



## Tien (Jul 10, 2013)

Gl


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump still have all this stuff for sale...make reasonable offers if its good ill sell it and ship it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have an OG 1972 Schwinn Coaster Krate frame and parts for sale on ebay - includes a springer fork as per my pictures above

item # 141448376569

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141448376569?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

How Much For That Bumper ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bumper? the white one?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...
$250 + shipping about $50 give or take, you only pay real price


----------



## jr66stepside (May 8, 2013)

Sent a pm


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

replied thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt everythings for sale make me an offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...good for trikes
$200 + shipping $50





[/QUOTE]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these all gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts Or Best Offer

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$45 raw + shipping - normally $50 regular length, $55 extended




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$180 or best offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$200 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$680 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping. normally at $800 all together

normal prices and what you get:

forks - 100
choice of sissybar style - 90
pedals - 100 - non-rotating
fender braces - 160
crown - 50
conti-kit - 4 braces plus wheel holder - 180
knock-offs - 90 for 4
steering - 55


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $100

Sissybar: $150 + shipping or $250 for both fork and sissybar shipped - i can no longer fix the side of both the pieces that the engraving doubled on its second pass. Polish it out, and get someone to do something on that side. Both pieces have good engraving on the same side, so when mounted one will be on the outside and the other would be on the Inside.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...good for trikes
$200 + shipping $50


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

need these all gone

want to sell them for $250 frame and $250 parts Or Best Offer

frame is a custom made 20" limo bike & parts from "Love at first Sight" owned by Deville fabricated by Judas an ex-LUX Montreal member




























































































































































Cads i designed just fukin around - regular length not extended, but can extend it if the person would like

$50 raw + shipping - $55 extended




















i got paypal or accept USPS International M.O. (im in canada - must be the pink international - cashable outside the USA version)

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$190 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$180 or best offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$200 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$680 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping. normally at $800 all together

normal prices and what you get:

forks - 100
choice of sissybar style - 90
pedals - 100 - non-rotating
fender braces - 160
crown - 50
conti-kit - 4 braces plus wheel holder - 180
knock-offs - 90 for 4
steering - 55


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

forks $100

Sissybar: $150 + shipping or $250 for both fork and sissybar shipped - i can no longer fix the side of both the pieces that the engraving doubled on its second pass. Polish it out, and get someone to do something on that side. Both pieces have good engraving on the same side, so when mounted one will be on the outside and the other would be on the Inside.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still a bunch of stuff for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

t
tt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

For sale hit me up, no reasonable offer refused, will ship to anywhere in the USA and Canada


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

frame brake arm weld on tab
$15 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$680 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping. normally at $800 all together

normal prices and what you get:

forks - 100
choice of sissybar style - 100
pedals - 100 - non-rotating
fender braces - 160
crown - 60
conti-kit - 4 braces plus wheel holder - 220
knock-offs - 100 for 4
steering - 65


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$160 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fibreglass fenders for
sale 3x...good for trikes
$180 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

syked1 said:


> need these all gone
> 
> want to sell them for $200 frame and $200 parts Or Best Offer
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$180 shipped to you in the USA...

26" forks - Web design

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a custom made seat pan that would be great on a 12" or 16" bike as its not as long as a standard 20" bikes seat pan. Designed and built by me. Engraved by hand.

$180 or best offer


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bunch of stuff for sale most prices are or best offer


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice stuff


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

]$680 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping. normally at $800 all together

normal prices and what you get:

forks - 100
choice of sissybar style - 90
pedals - 100 - non-rotating
fender braces - 160
crown - 50
conti-kit - 4 braces plus wheel holder - 180
knock-offs - 90 for 4
steering - 55


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Forks for sale

Forks for 20" bike 

$160 engraved + shipping or best offer I got paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$70 shipped

normal sized Steering Wheel - Spider

still flat but you can bend up and down the legs to make the "handles"


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump still stuff for sale hit me up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$680 for complete cut set of whats there + shipping. normally at $800 all together

normal prices and what you get:

forks
choice of sissybar style
pedals - non-rotating
fender braces
crown
conti-kit - 4 braces plus wheel holder
knock-offs 4x
steering


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for sale


----------

